

 Same-sex Marriage Ban Overturned By California Supreme Court - DaniFong
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/05/15/gay-marriage-ban-overturn_n_101920.html

======
DaniFong
I suspect this will be of interest to hackers, though I'm not sure if it is
actually right for HN.

